# 02 passat - crank no start/hiccup (cold)



## techikid (Jan 20, 2008)

When it gets down below 30 or 40 degrees outside my 2002 passat will crank (slightly labored sounding) indefinitely, until it tells me to "stop", without starting. Every few cranks, sometimes, it will almost start, kind of hiccuping. I got it to start once, which involved pumping to gas pedal for a while. 
I hooked up jumper cables and let it sit for 10 minutes, and then tried again (just to make sure it had enough cranking power) with the same result. Also, during the process of trying to start it the battery will wear down a bit.
It's cold outside and I'm really hoping I'm not going to have to take all that stupid plastic off the motor. Any thoughts on why this is happening? 
Warm starts are fine, by the way. And today, it's like 17 degrees out.


----------



## techikid (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 02 passat - crank no start/hiccup (techikid)*

none of you smarties are going to suggest fuel pressure?


----------



## ABIMELECH (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 02 passat - crank no start/hiccup (techikid)*

What engine do you have in this car? 4 cyl 1.8t, V6 2.8L. Wich one do you have?


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

lifters are bled down if you keep cranking with some gas pedel playing it will start


----------



## techikid (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 02 passat - crank no start/hiccup (techikid)*

the issue was a clogged fuel filter. odd, since the car had 80k miles. the issue with cranking and hickuping was lack of fuel pressure. trying to blow through the fuel filter was a quick check and upon replacement, the engine is running fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxxdout (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: 02 passat - crank no start/hiccup (techikid)*

If you are in cold climate area...ie very cold, consider during the cold months running a 0w30 or 0w20 engine oil. If your running synthetic mobil one makes a nice 0w40. This is OE in Landrover Freelanders as they will clack alot during startup with thicker weight oils. Could be several other things, but will need more info. to help diag.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

